# Identification Apple , plus de de point vert



## yateich (6 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour

En allant dans les prefs système / identification Apple puis dans la liste de mes appareils (a iPhone de mon père) , j'ai remarqué que je n'avait plus de point vert , pourquoi ?

Merci


----------

